# Sticky  Xbox Live Gamertags



## Orb

Add your ID here if you wish others to add you to their network.


----------



## joked35

evilbro3


----------



## starsfreak

xXCJGroveStrXx

Feel free to add 

I mostly play Fifa and NHL 13


----------



## SA go0n

Alexg9580. I play madden and 2k


----------



## Arkiasis

Dominator5631


----------



## Cronos

Panda_RAWRlord 

I play Halo almost exclusively. Feel free to add!


----------



## FleaFly87

FleaFly87 - Feel Free to add Xbox360 and Xbox One


----------



## RRAAGGEE

RaGe QuItErZz Space included.
Feel free to add me


----------



## Haynes1990

RyanIsThe1

I play a variety of games. Feel free to add me. The only games I avoid are sports games - not my cup of tea


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

"WashR1nseRepeat" just changed it to that lol


----------



## timbits

Mine is "Lilliva"

I'm way too anxious to voice chat, but if you don't mind a mute companion who isn't all that great at video games feel free to add me. I've been mostly playing GTA 5 recently


----------



## Ladymalis

ladymalis69. Im usually on gta or halo.


----------



## Reesejubal

"Mot1ve1017" fighting games mostly. Mk, usf4, injustice,umvc3.


----------



## bluegc8

horizongraydb1, recently been playing watch dogs. But I play a lot of battlefield 4.


----------



## thombom

callmetinglee


----------



## thombom

Usually halo 4, sometimes mass effect 3


----------



## Xioz

GT: ProdiigyXM

Games: GTA 5, Battlefield 4, CoD: Ghosts, Halo 4, Saints Row III, Mass Effect 3, Borderlands 2 and that's about it.


----------



## DREAMATRON

DREAMATRON

I'm on there to play Ultra SFIV. I'm not very good, and I don't have a microphone.


----------



## iDreamedaDream

I will send you all requests. I'm currently playing PVZ Garden Warfare. Since i'm not that great at button-smooshing, i usually stick to easy kiddy games but i also like Gears of War 

My g/tag is oiellie


----------



## iquitlife

itsGoldilocks, mostly play COD Black Ops 2 and GTA 5, I have a mic but don't have to talk if you don't wanna


----------



## saulyn91

S44ULO - Xbox One, sadly only have 1 game at the mo, but if you play FIFA 14 add me up


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Not much of a multiplayer game player, nor am I on Xbox a lot right now, but my gamertag is Juggernaught203. I usually play Mass Effect 3 or Left 4 Dead 1 and 2 when playing online.


----------



## StitchedAlpaca

AlpacaLove794 is mine. I can talk through the messaging system, but I'm not very good at any games. I have Call of Duty: Black Ops II and Left4Dead 2.


----------



## davidburke

I have an xbox 360 and xbox one I don't play online that much but occasinally. add me gt: shadowkiller958


----------



## pittman47

XGiveMeBaconX
I play mainly halo along with gta and battlefield


----------



## Kevo

You can add me if you want - My GT is Barry Sweaty
I'm on 360 and ONE but, I don't really play as much as I used to but I'd be happy to play with you guys


----------



## The Exodus

PvtSteelington

Don't play much on the 360 anymore, but add me if you wish, anyway.


----------



## JordanC

Sentinel Grime on 360 and One, mainly play GTA V, FIFA, BF4


----------



## nycdude

Add me if you like, Master Alex10
I don't log in often, but for the moment I am playing Tomb Raider.


----------



## otakuboy1

My gamertag is Flamesick, I usually play Black ops 2 or Halo 3/4


----------



## National Anxiety

whereyougetit i usually just play gta 5 and thats about it i don't talk


----------



## scott83

Betabix 

I mostly play football (soccer ) games like PES 2014. I also play racing games, Castlevainia, Lego games etc. 

Feel free to add me, I'm open to playing any game


----------



## cloud90

Retrofuture22

I play battlefield 4 and will be playing retro redux on xbox one


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor

360 GT: dharrisfan2003

Call of Duty: Ghosts players - add me and we'll play


----------



## peyandkeele

Xboxone deegamer94 but im changing my gamertag soon, so ill post my new one later. 

I play watchdogs and battlefield 4. Im getting mdden nba 2k and asassins creed unity when they come out.


----------



## L Etranger

Gamertag: Sigmarhopi
I play on 360 and ONE, I usually play: Halo MCC, GTA V, Forza Horizon 2, Forza 5, Far Cry 4, Borderlands 1,2,The Pre-sequel and Skyrim.


----------



## Blawnka

doostt ~ play Xbox one and 360, I have lots of games but have mostly been recently bouncing between Gta 5 and titanfall. Feel free to add.


----------



## Kittyne

I'm Inkykitten. I've not got gold right now cause i'm skint but i'll be getting it later.


----------



## Live Through This

Kittyne said:


> I'm Inkykitten. I've not got gold right now cause i'm skint but i'll be getting it later.


Hey, imma add you because you used the word "skint" and I have never heard that word before. Awesome.


----------



## gilberto

x


----------



## Elixer

MediatedCoin1...I ain't even bothered to change my username as soon as I got it, too lazy. Add me....somebody add me! Actually, I think I might attempt to add every single person who posted in this thread.


----------



## paragondave1

Gamertag is "evil monkey 270", i'll play just about anything on my 360 or ONE. Feel free to add me


----------



## peyandkeele

paragondave1 said:


> Gamertag is "evil monkey 270", i'll play just about anything on my 360 or ONE. Feel free to add me


do you play destiny, bf4, madden, or nba2k?


----------



## paragondave1

peyandkeele said:


> do you play destiny, bf4, madden, or nba2k?


I play Battlefield 4 and own Madden (only because i got it for free on EA access, i'm terrible at it)


----------



## scott83

Live Through This said:


> Hey, imma add you because you used the word *"skint"* and *I have never heard that word before*. Awesome.


Seriously? It's used all the time in the UK


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CodeMonkey006

Currently addicted to Forza Motorsport 4 on my 360.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker

We Lose Again (dumb name, I know). Looking for people to play with, regardless of age/gender/playstyle. I have a microphone as well. Playing Halo: Reach, Battlefield: Bad Company 2 and Shadowrun.


----------



## SusanStorm

nenya82

Tell me you're from SAS.


----------



## Angel Mendoza

bob1360gamer mostly play CoD: AW on the one. Mention your from this forum looking to meet sum new people to play with.


----------



## angelrawr7

BrokenIcarus7 

I haven't got Gold in a while though, but I still like playing offline


----------



## c4our

instructorzero


----------



## BadKittyKitty

EnvidiaMi


I'm just getting started with 360 again. ..it's been a few years. I enjoy Arcade.


----------



## RainboWater

GT: WhiterCash4232 anyone feel free to add me 

I play all Mass Effect games, Red Dead Redemption, BioShock Infinite, Far Cry 3, Assassin's Creed, NBA 2K13, and some other games. I'm hesitant to buy a headset, I'm just not comfortable to talking to people online!

Right now I'm replaying the Mass Effect Trilogy.


----------



## Dragonskull

Gamertag: ASF Dragonskull.
I mainly play CoD: AW, Minecraft, and Destiny (although I quit playing Destiny about 2 months ago). Those are the only games I have now. Need a new Gold subscription though.


----------



## BelleOfTheBrawl

GT: ChokeholdChanel

I'll be upgrading to an Xbox One and adding new games to my inventory eventually but for now its just the 360.

Skyrim, Red Dead Redemption, MW3, Black Ops 2, Left4Dead, Dead Island, GoW 3, Fable 3.

Please let me know you're from this site c:


----------



## Ruderz

GT: Ruderoz.

I mostly play single-player of games, but I have a couple of co-op ones like GoW, Resident Evil, Dead Space 3 etc. I have a microphone and although I may be extremely nervous using it I can 

Feel free to add but please let me know you're SAS


----------



## Stactix

Upgraded to an xbox one recently have fifa 15 & dragon age on there. 
If your interested in hearing someone rage add me! 
Fifa 15 is so rage inducing, i don't get mad at any other game..
Except fifa.. 

Stactix95


----------



## lockey1995

system said:


> Add your ID here if you wish others to add you to their network.


WowSuchJet  battlefield 3 dogfighter mainly


----------



## Salvador Dali

GT: SirCuddlekins

Haven't been playing my 360 much at all recently, but I've been playing Evolve on the Xbox One quite a lot. I also own CoD: Advanced Warfare and Sunset Overdrive if anyone is interested in playing multiplayer on the Xbone.


----------



## LordBlue

I own both the 360 and Xbone.
I want to play all Dead Island and Borderland games on 360 and looking to play Dead Rising 3 and quite a few others on Xbone. Anyone can add me, tell me you're from this site though.

GT: DarthLordX2X


----------



## Parky94

I Parkyy I, xbox one. Currently own NBA 2k15, dying light and Ryse. Happy to play online on any of these with anyone


----------



## Robert1985

Xbox one & 360

Y2 Remedy K7


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

I try to maintain some level of separation between my accounts on anxiety/depression forums and my other accounts, so I don't feel like linking directly to my profile here.

Feel free to send me a PM asking for my Gamertag (or send me yours so I can add you) if you want. I mostly play fighting games and shooters (not Call of Duty). Also, I don't have an Xbox One, just a 360.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

GT- Libertarian 89

I play Call of Duty, FIFA, Geometry Wars, GTA V some Minecraft, Madden. I really play all kinds of games. I am online often also.


----------



## lostinparadise89

XB1:
Darknezzfalls

Playing:
COD AW
Battlefield Hardline
Neverwinter
Destiny
Horizon 2
The Crew 
Madden 15


----------



## Citadeel

Citadeel. i'm just a filthy casual.


----------



## IllusiveOne

GT- GreenBlaze360


----------



## apx24

ms018734

Same as my PSN number.

But I don't have Xbox live gold so it probably be pointless to add me.


----------



## LeCoffee

LeSquatch.


----------



## TristanTehGamer

TristanTh3Gam3r i only play halo though


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CodeMonkey006


----------



## Jesuszilla

JuggernautBtchz


----------



## Thomasjs81

jamesclarke81


----------



## Blawnka

Xbox one: doostt

Been playing lots of smite, neverwinter, minecraft, etc. I play a wide variety of games, depends on my mood. Feel free to add.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Xbox one: Halfhardtim3s 

Games: BO3, Halo 5, Halo MCC, Gears of War: UE, Far Cry 4, Sunset Overdrive, Castle Crasher remaster, Minecraft, Battlefield 4 and soon Dark Souls 3.


----------



## ScarceJamManDrew

PreflightMaple7 - Feel free to add me.


----------



## Meero

Gamer tag: Meero0o
I mostly play halo and some cod. Feel free to add me and pm me saying you are from the forum.


----------



## Mick1990LFC

Xbox One

MikeyPredator


----------



## Valley

im MasterJ


----------



## Mik3

SpAspas9


----------



## Kmarie92

kaymarie92xx

My usernames are so creative...i know. 

360. Haven't played much.

GTA5, Borderlands, RE games, Saints row 4, Tekken 6. Feel free to msg and add me, or even suggest games.


----------



## Acid1216

acid2499. Really need a SW Battlefront buddy....


----------



## jjoanna

Same as on here - jjoanna

Currently playing Overwatch :)


----------



## firewatch93

TroyG93 - I mostly play Overwatch and Rainbow 6 Siege


----------



## scott83

Has anyone thought about making an Xbox live group?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Seenkayle61


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Halfhardtim3s. I'm just posting this again here if anyone wants to play. I play lots of different games. Halo, Overwatch, Ghost Recon Wildlands, Battlefield, etc. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Shyemerald

*Hi*

Skully x Kane I don't talk but if you don't mind add me :smile2:


----------



## scott83

L Etranger said:


> Gamertag: Sigmarhopi
> I play on 360 and ONE, I usually play: Halo MCC, GTA V, Forza Horizon 2, Forza 5, Far Cry 4, Borderlands 1,2,The Pre-sequel and Skyrim.


How about Forza 6?


----------



## Entrensik

scott83 said:


> Has anyone thought about making an Xbox live group?


make it


----------



## Entrensik

Entrensik. Play mostly overwatch, madden, battlefield,gta


----------



## Entrensik

jjoanna said:


> Same as on here - jjoanna
> 
> Currently playing Overwatch :)


i couldn't find you


----------



## scott83

MiserableLife99 said:


> make it


What should it be called? :/


----------



## Entrensik

SA on Xbox live


----------



## Entrensik

scott83 said:


> What should it be called? :/


SA on Xbox live


----------



## scott83

MiserableLife99 said:


> SA on Xbox live


I'll try and sort it out later then.


----------



## Entrensik

scott83 said:


> I'll try and sort it out later then.


Im not sure what you mean but go for it &#128077;


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

HmmmmNiceBikeXX

Recently bought an Xbox One so I've been pretty active on it


----------



## LordDarconis

LordDarconis


----------



## Daxama

daxama101 for Xbox360 and Xbox One
I've been needing a group of people to play GTA V or really any game on Xbox, or just to talk in a party.


----------



## Das Fluff

Gamertag: boss3801 (may change in near future)

I play primarily: COD (usually BO3 but i own all from MW to WWII), Warframe, Rainbow 6 siege, Binding of Isaac and Borderlands (1, 2 and pre-sequel)

Will accept any friend request

I have a mic and will talk with you even if we have different games
WARNING: I swear, a lot. and I have been known to use offensive terms and dark humor. But ill tone it down if you arent that type of person
I love making jokes, laughing and generally goofing around, but if you need someone to vent to, im open
HMU


----------



## stryder

Xbox Live: Lord Townicus

I play all sorts, if you do add me could you send me a message just so I know who you are please


----------



## Nekobasu

I only have xbox one, my 360 died.

Gamertag: Nekobasu desu

I play a little bit of everything. I have around 250 games from all types. I play alot of Minecraft, I have a world that me and some friends have been working on for around 4 years or so. I am going to upgrade it to a realms account soon, anyone from here who wants to join in is more than welcome. Basically every member of the world gets their own private area in the world, where you can do whatever you want. we also have a huge central city with a bank, a court house, (for deciding to kick out greifers etc) a mall, a prison, a twin tower type skyscraper where everyone gets a floor. It is still a work in progress, kinda trying to roleplay a real economy and stuff, complete with currency, etc.

my controller is broken right now, I am getting a new one in about a week or so.


----------



## kaos

Plykmadsen

Playing pubg exclusively


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Anyone feel free to add me. xRichtofensWife . I play Destiny, Call of Duty, Battlefield, All kinds of stuff! Mostly Destiny is where I'm at. I'd love to play with you guys! :clap


----------



## Fabreez

a boss unicorn

I mostly play destiny 2 and would love to get a group together for raids and such. I also play some cod and overwatch here and there


----------



## Folded Edge

Any Xbox players still around these days?


----------

